# power piot gurus?



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

changed my non provantage power pivot fom 07 to the new one built in nov
09. what a difference. unfortunately the new one doesnt come w/the mt brkt
and lower plate. guess what you need to do to to install them? disassemble
the whole thing. lots of part fall out.
4 hours later you are now a power pivot
expert.. the provantage power pivot setup doesnt have this bracket. you
guys are the lucky ones.
warn says nothing has been changed in the newer ones but the new 09
model holds at any angle. the old one wouldnt. havent found anything broken
just needs to be regreased and cleaned up.im going to order the service
kit and brackets and have a spare again that i wont have to disassemble.
a couple of weeks ago i talked to russel at warn and he emailed the service
manual for the pp. its 35PAGES! glad i had the pics too. it leaves a lot
to be desired but was a great help. glad i had it.also printed it off.

ps there is a build dat on the bottom plate that tells the week and year
of manufacture


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

guess i should proofread and learn to spell pivot.

here is what is inside one--latches, sprags, planetary gears, and fun.


----------

